# Playing fetch in the snow?



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We play no matter what the weather. My American Pit Bull Terrier Vendetta loves her tennis balls. I have taught her to " find it" she will put her nose right down in the snow and smell for her tennis balls. 

Last year my sister put duck scent on the chuck-it balls and it worked well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We change to a ball from a local toy store that has kids' kite material as a "tail" for the ball. The snow gets so deep in Maine we lose too many.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

We use either a Wubba or a Frisbee, which tend to stay on top of the snow.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia can usually sniff out the ball in the snow but we have lost the odd one if the snow is too deep. I had a wrapped 3 pack of her favorite squeaky tennis balls under the tree ysterday and that was the only present she went after and ripped into immediately! A toy that doesn't sink may b the only answer but they love their tennis balls the most!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a Chuck-it plush ball that stays on top of the snow. Fiona loves it. You can't throw it very far but when you are wading through snow up to your knees...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

snow? what snow?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We lost a ball in the snow this morning. Luckily Jess has more in his Christmas stocking. I think I'm gonna try the kong wubba next outing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

tennis ball tied into the toe of an old sock works well...sock holds scent really well and can be found more easily...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

olik said:


> snow? what snow?


Yes, exactly what I was thinking (and hoping we don't get this year)! 

aaah, the joys of not contending with the white stuff and cold!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> We lost a ball in the snow this morning. Luckily Jess has more in his Christmas stocking. I think I'm gonna try the kong wubba next outing.


Look at the bright side, last spring when the snow started melting, Cookie was so happy to "rediscover" all the balls we lost during the winter!


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

we switch to kickign a slightly deflated soccer ball...just slightly deflated enough to grab but i can still kick it good


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My Penny is a frisbee dog, and has probably over 20 frisbees. However, towards the end of winter she usually has only a few. I just stock up for the winters and accept that we will lose some. When spring comes, and the snow melts, we get them all back!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

We tried a tennis ball with dex but once it got lost underneath the snow he'd just give up, but a frisbee works great! The snow is really crisp and the frisbee slides right across the snow.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

We live near a tennis court, so Finn collects all the missed balls year round. In winter, I don't mind losing 20 or 30 to the deep snow, since there are plenty more where those came from! Besides, they're fun to find as the snow's melting


----------

